# Canadian Building Codes and Licensing



## Manufacturingman (Sep 9, 2021)

Do we have anyone on this site with experience getting licensed in Canada?
I have a customer who has sold some shelters I engineered to a customer in Ontario.
I'm considering a temporary license. I'm curious who has done this, and whether they thought getting a permanent license was worth it.


----------

